# Opinions please



## Rayven (Jul 3, 2013)

A friend shared this on FB. Does anyone have this book or any opinions in general. I am not having even half the issues she is claiming to have had with her Havanese but then, I've only had Ivy 5 weeks maybe the worst is yet to come!

http://www.havanesesavvy.com/1/hava...m=havanese+various&utm_content=havanese+offer


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

these seem like problems any puppy or dog can have, not just havaneses.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is a scam:

http://www.maltesesavvy.com

http://www.boxersavvy.com

Put in any breed and you'll get pretty much the same web site.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That sounds like the biggest CROCK or Sh**T...

I hope that scam isn't making her any $..

Kara


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad you caught that Karen! I was thinking to myself "I bet she has other books with other breeds filling in the blanks" I think it's c**p.


----------



## Rayven (Jul 3, 2013)

I was wondering why she was saying you need this savvy book understand how to properly train your Havanese but then offering all these other training books for free. Why would you need all those other books if her book was the only one that would train your Havanese properly?

I'll pass on the purchasing of that book for sure!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i fell for this scam with my labradoodle. i bought the "book". it's actually an ebook. after i sent my money they emailed me a pdf. it was a useless document. not worth the bandwith in my email program! And i still get spam from them 4 years later!!!!!! And, they say "money back garantee, but i wasn't able to get my money back, even though I asked for it 10 minutes after i ordered (once i realized it was an e-book and not a real book and a total scam).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep , generic and poor advice to begin with. There are a few of these around.


----------

